# Tawawa



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm going to be in Sidney tomorrow afternoon and was just wondering if there are any trout left in Tawawa "lake". What other types of fish are in there?

Thanks


----------



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

I was just there 2 days ago, and didn't see any trout. I am sure there are still a few in there, but I didn't get any in my 45 minutes of fishing. I am sure most were caught out within 2 weeks of stocking.


----------



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

Other fish...largemouth, gills, and crappies; catfish and carp I believe also. Not sure how good the gill and crappie population is, but I think the bass population is fair to good, seen some 3-4 pounders caught, heard of larger taken out.


----------



## scottie (May 6, 2008)

If nothing else, Jim, its hard to find a prettier fishing hole.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks. I'll never turn down a 3-4 lb largemouth. I agree, Scottie, that it's a pretty spot. My wife used to be a lifeguard at the pool there when in high school and doesn't appreciate how serene it is considering it's location especially.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

jimnrg said:


> I'm going to be in Sidney tomorrow afternoon and was just wondering if there are any trout left in Tawawa "lake". What other types of fish are in there?
> 
> Thanks


Is this located in Sidney or Tawawa the village?


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

It's in Sidney about a block from the GMR


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

jimnrg said:


> It's in Sidney about a block from the GMR


Would it happen to be Tawawa Creek located down Tawawa Drive?


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

I have no idea, Jake. My wife was a lifeguard at the Sidney municipal pool right next to the pond if that helps.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah, we call it tawawa crick but it really is mosquito creek emnating from kiser lake.in the front pond the gill population seems to be stunted, the bass are hard to catch but the channel cats are decent. good time to fish the pond as the park will be closed to traffic starting nov 1.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Big Rock and Hat Rock, two ponds and camp areas, easy access to Mosquito Creek, no swimming pool, many years ago. It was an easy bike ride for an all day trip to hike and fish. Just recently have gone back and it is great what has been done to the park. Indelible memories.


----------

